

Understanding the linux kernel - pencil

I'am willing to learn some parts of the linux kernel just for fun but i'am not good at c programming.is there anything that i should do before i get my hands on the kernel?
are there any good books?
======
scott_s
"Understanding the Linux Kernel, Third Edition" by Daniel P. Bovet and Marco
Cesati.

~~~
pencil
thanks for the advice.your profile looks interesting.you say physics and math
were minors in your degree.i intend to be a computer scientist one day.do you
recommend that i study physics and math?

~~~
scott_s
If you go into a technical field, you can never have too much math. That is,
until you decide you've had enough. My CS program made us take enough math
that we were only one course away from a math minor, so many of us elected to
take an extra course and make it official.

As for physics, I just liked it. I don't think it has ever directly helped my
CS studies, but it has enriched my life.

------
ThinkWriteMute
Damn it, I kept clicking on the title thinking "Why isn't it taking me to this
website called Understanding the Linux Kernel," I'm so used to seeing Ask HN
:D

